# Ý nghĩa những con số & Nguồn gốc số đề



## nguyenquynh010906 (29 Tháng năm 2013)

*Ý nghĩa con số - Nguồn gốc số đề*

Trước năm 1954, ở Sài Gòn - Chợ Lớn, có hai chỗ đánh bạc rất nổi tiếng, đó là các sòng Kim Chung và sòng Đại Thế Giới. Hai casino này đã bị xóa tên từ năm 1956, bời quyết định của Ông Ngô Đình Diệm. Giờ đây, nếu các bạn muốn biết nó ở đâu, thì chính Khu Dân Sinh ở đường Nguyễn Công Trứ bây giờ là Kim Chung ngày trước, còn Đại Thế Giới đã trở thành Nhà văn hóa Quận 5 (đường Trần Hưng Đạo B).

Trong số các trò chơi cờ bạc đó, có một trò gọi là Xổ số đề, tức là xổ các cặp số đã được đề trên các tấm vé. 

Mỗi vé có hai con số, từ 00 đến 99. Cứ sau khi bán hết một đợt vé người ta lại "xổ", tức bắt thăm xem vé nào trúng. Nếu trúng thì một đồng ăn bảy mươi đồng. 

Như vậy là Ban tổ chức (Thầu) được lời 30% mỗi lần xổ, bởi từ 00 đến 99 có 100 vé. Giả sử mỗi vé ghi giá 1 đồng thì thu được 100 đồng, thì Thầu chỉ phải trả có 70 đồng mà thôi, tức là còn lời được 30 đồng (một con số rất lớn khó tưởng tượng nổi! Lời 30%!). 

Khi thông báo số trúng, để tăng thêm phần hấp dẫn, người ta treo những tấm bảng thật lớn đã cuộn tròn sẵn giống như những cuộn lịch, treo thật cao trên các cây cột, ai ai cũng nhìn thấy. 

Bốc thăm trước mặt một số người làm nhân chứng xong, xổ ra số 35 trúng chẳng hạn, họ hô lên trên loa bằng cả tiếng Tàu lẫn tiếng Việt: "Xập Xám Ửng... Ba Mươi Lăm...". Lúc đó, một người ở trên cao dùng kéo cắt hoặt đốt sợi dây cột tấm bảng mang số 35 đã cuộn được xổ xuống, dưới hai con số đó có kèm theo hình vẽ một con dê đực, hai sừng cong lên cùng với chòm râu dê! 

Vì sao có hình vẽ con dê? Người ta lý luận rằng vì người Hoa thời đó ít người đọc được các con số dùng trong tiếng Việt, mà dân cờ bạc người Việt cũng có nhiều người dốt, chữ cắn làm đôi cũng không biết. Do vậy người ta cẩn thận kèm theo mỗi con số là một hình vẽ, để ai muốn coi số cũng được mà coi hình cũng được. 

Ví dụ: số 35 họ vẽ con dê, số 09 họ vẽ con cá lớn, số 11 họ vẽ con cá nhỏ, số 14 vẽ con chó, số 16 vẽ con bướm, v.v... 

Trong các chiếc vé cũng vẽ như vậy. Đây chỉ là những hình vẽ vô tình, dùng riết thành quen vậy thôi, chứ giữa con số 35 và con dê không có liên quan gì đến nhau cả.

Vào thời ấy sự gán các con số cho con vật trên tờ vé như sau (Lưu ý rẳng có 40 hình vẽ đại diện, sau đó lại trở lại con vật cũ nhưng với hình vẽ lớn hơn):

00 : trứng vịt 
01 - 41 - 81 : con cá trắng 
02 - 42 - 82 : ốc 
03 - 43 - 83 : xác chết (con vịt) 
04 - 44 - 84 : con công 
05 - 45 - 85 : con trùng 
06 - 46 - 86 : con cọp 
07 - 47 - 87 : con heo 
08 - 48 - 88 : con thỏ 
09 - 49 - 89 : con trâu 
10 - 50 - 90 : con rồng nằm 
11 - 51 - 91 : con chó 
12 - 52 - 92 : con ngựa 
13 - 53 - 93 : con voi 
14 - 54 - 94 : con mèo nhà 
15 - 55 - 95 : con chuột 
16 - 56 - 96 : con ong 
17 - 57 - 97 : con hạc 
18 - 58 - 98 : con mèo rừng 
19 - 59 - 99 : con bướm 
20 - 60 : con rết (con rít) 
21 - 61 : cô gái (có khi người ta gọi trại ra là con đĩ, do hình vẽ tả cô gái lả lơi) 
22 - 62 : bồ câu 
23 - 63 : con khỉ 
24 - 64 : con ếch 
25 - 65 : con ó 
26 - 66 : rồng bay 
27 - 67 : con rùa
28 - 68 : con gà 
29 - 69 : con lươn 
30 - 70 : con cá đen 
31 - 71 : con tôm 
32 - 72 : con rắn 
33 - 73 : con nhện 
34 - 74 : con nai 
35 - 75 : con dê 
36 - 76 : bà vải 
37 - 77 : ông trời 
38 - 78 : ông địa 
39 - 79 : thần tài 
40 - 80 : ông táo


----------

